# Confused about RCI. [Need help with RCI calculator]



## jiffer (Mar 10, 2015)

I own one week deeded timeshare for every other even year with Kaanapali Beach Club. Most of the time I use my home resort but I had traded with RCI in past. I has been about 7 years since I last traded with RCI. It seems some things have changed since then and I am confused. I read some brief run down on how it works on RCI website but I'm still confused   I knew you guys here would help me understand it better.

The last time I traded I deposited my week and I did a search and found a resort I like and traded my resort for the other resort.  But now I'm seeing something about points and I'm not sure how that works. Also is it more pricey for the points system? I remember last time I paid for a one year membership and then paid a one time fee to trade my week.  Is it still that way?

  We are flexible where we trade and for a time frame.  Help....


----------



## bnoble (Mar 10, 2015)

For the most part, it works exactly the same way it used to.  If you have enough "trade power" to make an exchange, you can make it.  Before, if you were "trading down" into something that required significantly less trade power, that's just your tough luck.  Now, you get some "leftover" trade power if you trade down.

In practical terms, you'll be given some number of "credits" when you deposit your week---the maximum number is 60, but most deposits are given considerably less.  Each exchange costs some number of credits to confirm.  If you have enough in any of your deposited weeks, you can make the exchange.  If the exchange costs less, you get the leftovers to spend some other way.  If the exchange costs more, you have to combine two (or more) deposits for a cost.

But, if you are just depositing one week every few years, and making one exchange, it will work just like it did before: pay for one year of membership, and pay one exchange fee.  The fees have probably gone up since the last time you did this.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2015)

I suppose the 'points' thing has changed since you used RCI last. There's 'Weeks' points which you own (called TPU's) and RCI Points- note capitalization. They're different. TPU- Trading Power Units is a number between 3 and 60 that are assigned to your week. Yours, in Hawaii will be toward the higher end. When you deposit your week into RCI, you use these TPUs as currency to exchange into another resort. If there is 'change', say your week is valued at 40 TPU, and the resort you exchange into 'costs' 26, you will have 14 TPUs to use to exchange into another resort at another time. Some nice resorts on shoulder seasons can have TPU values in single digits. There is a cost for each exchange. Currently it's $209 online or $219 on the phone.

Don't sweat the whole RCI Points thing. You don't own them. They're in the 10's of thousands as a number, so if you see those kinds of numbers, just dismiss it and stick to the Weeks side of RCI.

Hope this didn't muddy the waters for you any more than it already is. Just look around the 'Stickies' at the top of the forums that seem appropriate, use the search function and most of your questions will be answered- it's just a matter of finding it.

Jim


----------



## jiffer (Mar 10, 2015)

So if my trading power is high enough I could get more then a week? Huh. Interesting.  Thanks for info.  Is there a way to find out what trade value is before I deposit it?  Is there a better time to deposit to get higher trade value?  


I have only used rci 2 times before and we were so flexible with our time frame and location I didn't do much digging to get to get more in depth with trading.  It sounds like maybe I should


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, you can sign on to RCI and put in your deeded week- or one you could deposit if you have 'floating' time- the resort and size of your unit, and find out how many TPU it will pull.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2015)

jiffer said:


> So if my trading power is high enough I could get more then a week? Huh. Interesting.  Thanks for info.  Is there a way to find out what trade value is before I deposit it?



If you have an RCI Acct., you can go to RCI and use the RCI calculator.

If not, if you post EXACTLY what you are going to deposit, someone with an RCI Acct. can look it up for you.



> Is there a better time to deposit to get higher trade value?



Larger units, high season weeks, deposited as early as possible, have higher trading value.  

High season weeks = school holidays, Feb., & March, and mid-June to mid-Aug.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the great advise. I do not have an rci account right now. I have a floating week 1 bedroom ocean view room. If someone is kind enough to log into there account and give me a idea on my trading value I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2015)

jiffer said:


> Thanks everyone for the great advise. I do not have an rci account right now. I have a floating week 1 bedroom ocean view room. If someone is kind enough to log into there account and give me a idea on my trading value I would greatly appreciate it.



We need to know what week you are going to deposit.  Can you choose the week deposited?  If you don't already have a 2015 reservation, it may be difficult to get a prime week.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> We need to know what week you are going to deposit.  Can you choose the week deposited?  If you don't already have a 2015 reservation, it may be difficult to get a prime week.



oops I forgot to put that in. I have the week of February 27, 2016 reserved.  Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2015)

I am having difficulty getting RCI to recognize this resort (Kaanapali Beach Club), is it possible that it changed and is now affiliated with II? Or both? I couldn't get week 8 of '16 to be accepted.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2015)

4985-Ka'anapali Beach Club

I 1 bdr shows as 57 and a 2 bdr as 60.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> I am having difficulty getting RCI to recognize this resort (Kaanapali Beach Club), is it possible that it changed and is now affiliated with II? Or both? I couldn't get week 8 of '16 to be accepted.



Ka*'*anapali has an apostrophe


----------



## jiffer (Mar 10, 2015)

I want to thank everyone for the help. I have learned a lot just from this thread. My mind is swimming with information.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2015)

This is a LOT of TPU - Max is 60.  Remember that as time goes on, the TPU decreases, so if you are going to deposit it, don't wait too long.



> Trading Power:
> 
> < 14 days	45.0%
> 
> ...


----------



## jiffer (Mar 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> This is a LOT of TPU - Max is 60.  Remember that as time goes on, the TPU decreases, so if you are going to deposit it, don't wait too long.



I glad to know that. I think I will deposit it soon so I can get the most out of my trade.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2015)

You're still a ways from that 271 day (9 months) date to get 100% of your TPUs to work with. I was surprised to see that KBC was worth that much. I mean, it's a nice resort and all, but to pull Manhattan (yup, THAT Manhattan) Club, or Disney- in Park resorts, is pretty amazing. Hope it works out for you. Otoh, if you choose not to deposit it, late Feb. in Maui ain't no slouch either. 

Happy travels...

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2015)

jiffer said:


> I glad to know that. I think I will deposit it soon so I can get the most out of my trade.



Before you deposit, I would confirm that TPU directly with RCI.  You will have to join, but then you can take a screen shot of the TPU using the deposit calculator, before you actually deposit, to make sure they honor it, because that is a really, really high TPU!


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Before you deposit, I would confirm that TPU directly with RCI.  You will have to join, but then you can take a screen shot of the TPU using the deposit calculator, before you actually deposit, to make sure they honor it, because that is a really, really high TPU!



I didn't think of that.  Thanks for advice.  The only reason I can think of for it being so high us it is high season and the height of whale season. But I'm only guessing.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2015)

You also want to confirm that you can choose what float week to deposit with RCI.  Ideally this would be with someone here who has done it recently.  Developers might tell you that you can't when you can or they may tell you that you can't and you really can't.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 11, 2015)

I haven't done the math but when it comes to using your TPU I'm told that a typical RCI exchange costs about 20 tpu So choose wisely and you should be able to get 3 weeks in exchange for you one deposit(assuming 57 is accurate)

I have a week that gives me 40 tpu and I often exchange into an Orlando property for a last minute unplanned getaway. These last minute reservations in overbuilt areas can often be had for 5 tpu. If I did all my exchanges that way I could get 8 weeks for my one deposit

Enjoy the "new" rci


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> You also want to confirm that you can choose what float week to deposit with RCI.  Ideally this would be with someone here who has done it recently.  Developers might tell you that you can't when you can or they may tell you that you can't and you really can't.



I will call and ask if I get to choose my week. Any advice where it would be a good place to post that question other forum. I would like to have all my information before I call. Thanks for advice


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

jiffer said:


> Any advice where it would be a good place to post that question other forum. I would like to have all my information before I call. Thanks for advice



Not sure what you are asking?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Not sure what you are asking?



I think jiffer wants to ask them why the TPUs are too high!!???  

Anyway, I noticed a couple of these on eBay currently.  I'll be curious to see what they go for.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I think jiffer wants to ask them why the TPUs are too high!!???
> 
> Anyway, I noticed a couple of these on eBay currently.  I'll be curious to see what they go for.



I don't think I made myself clear. You Are right. Wondering Why so high. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 11, 2015)

jiffer said:


> I don't think I made myself clear. You Are right. Wondering Why so high. Thanks for clearing that up.



You going to complain???  :hysterical:


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> You going to complain???  :hysterical:



Heck no! I was just curious. I will be more than happy to get that many tpu


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Not sure what you are asking?



My take away is that the OP is curious if his reserved week is what gets deposited, or if the resort selects one, and how many TPU he REALLY will get. I think these are realistic questions to have answers to for a first-time exchanger.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2015)

My suggestion is the DRI subforum.
Does DRI allow float week owners to pick which week to deposit into RCI and is the RCI deposit calculator accurate?  You are asking specifically about Ka'anapali Beach Club owners (not in the Club) but in case there are no owners from that resort who have experience other DRI float week owners depositing in RCI might be able to provide insight.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> My suggestion is the DRI subforum.
> Does DRI allow float week owners to pick which week to deposit into RCI and is the RCI deposit calculator accurate?  You are asking specifically about Ka'anapali Beach Club owners (not in the Club) but in case there are no owners from that resort who have experience other DRI float week owners depositing in RCI might be able to provide insight.



Good suggestion, and the question is posted there


----------

